# NHPR Story on Limmer Boots



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2010)

I figured that some of you might enjoy this as well!

http://www.nhpr.org/node/33008


----------



## billski (Jun 24, 2010)

Ouch.  700 smackers.  Maybe if I was gonna do the AT I'd consider it.

I had my first boots for about 20 years.  Then one day, blam! my arch sank and my feet got a lot wider.  New boots were in order.  I'm not really happy with these Vasque boots that integrate Goretex.  They're fine for those hot, dry trail days.  But when they are wet they sV^k.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2010)

one of my friends is a guide up on Washington.  swears by them.  Had had the same boots for 10+ years.


----------

